# ISPConfig Let's encrypt defekt (Debian Stretch)



## hobboh (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
egal was ich probiere und andere ins Internet schreiben, es funktioniert einfach nicht. Hat irgendjemand das gleiche Problem und eine Lösung parat?
Wenn ISPConfig versucht das Zertifikat zu erstellen habe ich manuell "/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh" ausgeführt. Hier das Ergebnis:



> Saving debug log to /var/log/letsencrypt/letsencrypt.log
> 
> Plugins selected: Authenticator webroot, Installer None
> 
> ...


Danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2018)

Du kannst einfach selbst testen was LE Macht:

1) Einen test Token erstellen, ich nehme hier einfach mal test.txt

touch /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge/test.txt

2) Jetzt versuch mal im Browser folgendes aufzurufen:

http://sdeinedomain..tld/.well-known/acme-challenge/test.txt

wenn Di ein file not found (404) bekommst, dann kann auch LE nicht funktionieren.

Ursachen können sein:

a) DNS verweist auf anderen Server.
b) Domain generell nicht erreichbar.
c) Zugang von außen durch Firewall blockiert oder ähnliches.
d) Du nutzt irgendwelche Umleitungsregeln in der webseite welche den Aufruf irgendwoanders hin leiten so dass der Token nicht mehr gefunden werdeb kann.

Im Englischen Forum gibt es auch ein FAQ zum Thema warum Certbot fehlschlagen kann.


----------



## hobboh (5. Nov. 2018)

Also auch nach ein paar Anleitungen vergibt LE keine Zertifikate mehr. Macht nichts dachte ich mir, ziehe ich halt übergangsweise auf einen anderen Server um und fang irgendwann beim alten von vorne an.
Beim neuen funktioniert die LE Zertifikatvergabe außer bei den Subdomains, kann mir das jemand erklären? Hier der Grund den ich in einer Mail erhalten habe:

WARNING - /usr/bin/letsencrypt certonly -n --text --agree-tos --expand --authenticator webroot --server https://acme-v02.api.letsencrypt.org/directory --rsa-key-size 4096 --email postmaster@shop.nadine-lorenz.de  --domains shop.beispiel.de --domains www.shop.beispiel.de --webroot-path /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme

beim ausführen von /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh nach anklicken fürs zertifikat erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

Saving debug log to /var/log/letsencrypt/letsencrypt.log
Plugins selected: Authenticator webroot, Installer None
Obtaining a new certificate
Performing the following challenges:
http-01 challenge for shop.beispiel.de
http-01 challenge for www.shop.beispiel.de
Using the webroot path /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme for all unmatched domains.
Waiting for verification...
Cleaning up challenges
Failed authorization procedure. www.shop.beispiel.de (http-01): urn:ietfarams:acme:error:dns :: DNS problem: NXDOMAIN looking up A for www.shop.beispiel.de
finished.

Übrigens Danke Till, das funktioniert:
1) Einen test Token erstellen, ich nehme hier einfach mal test.txt

touch /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme/.well-known/acme-challenge/test.txt

2) Jetzt versuch mal im Browser folgendes aufzurufen:

http://sdeinedomain..tld/.well-known/acme-challenge/test.txt


----------



## nowayback (5. Nov. 2018)

Zitat von hobboh:


> DNS problem: NXDOMAIN looking up A for www.shop.beispiel.de


Da steht doch der Fehler


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2018)

Setz auto subdomain auf none statt www bei shop.beispiel.de


----------

